
Things I Hate About Your Resume (From a Lawyer) - newyorker2
https://abovethelaw.com/career-files/10-things-i-hate-about-your-resume/
======
ThrowMeAwayOkay
Hyperbole. Orgs peering that deeply into your personable representation can go
F themselves.

